# Mushroom identification class in June



## mikeology (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a note to let people know I will be holding a class in June on Chanterelles and other summer mushrooms. How to identify them, where to find them and why. The class is 3 hours from 9am-noon at the Brooklyn Park city hall in the council chambers and the cost is $50 (less than a tank of gas and I promise to save you a tank of gas!). You can get more information and reserve a spot by visiting the Minnesota Mushroom Forum on Facebook or by looking up The Mikeology Store on line. Hope to see you there!


----------



## growfindexplore (Apr 7, 2013)

Because I know people will ask (and the answer), will this class result in a certification to be able to sell wild mushrooms?


----------



## mikeology (Dec 6, 2012)

This class will NOT certify people to sell wild mushrooms. There are no such classes offered this year.


----------



## mikeology (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice gravatar.... lol


----------



## growfindexplore (Apr 7, 2013)

I have no idea how to change it.


----------



## jiskierka (May 6, 2014)

I think I will change my user name to Mr. Yuck to fit my Avatar... 

As a new guy to picking most of these mushrooms, my daughter and I attended the "Morell and other spring mushrooms" class and absolutely enjoyed it. The Chanterelles and other summer mushrooms class is already secured. Cannot wait...
No more walking past the unknown. ----Jeff


----------

